# Wireless problems with Acer Aspire One netbook



## PixieGirl1 (Feb 3, 2011)

Hi, I'm having trouble connecting to the wireless on a new laptop I just bought! The model is an Acer Aspire One D255. I tried connecting and it didnt work; no error message, just the little icon in the corner with a red X next to it, and when I put my cursor over it it says "not connected" 

I googled on my PC and found out that a LOT of people have similar problems with this laptop and it's because of the wireless module inside being bad (which for reference is an Atheros AR5B95). I couldnt find any good fixes and it seems the only way to actually make it work is to open up the laptop and fit a new wireless module (which I am not skilled enough to do!!) I did try installing the latest driver for it though, which didn't help anything.

Although I really need wireless, I did try plugging in the ethernet cable into the laptop directly from my router to experiment, and that doesnt even work either. Although it says its connected when I do this, I can't load any webpages. 







Surely that should work even if the wireless adapter doesn't, because its not using wireless that way. I have no clue whats wrong. My PC internet works fine through wireless or ethernet by the way so it's definitely the laptop.

This is the laptop (from the same page I bought it from too)
Acer Aspire One D255 Netbook 1GB RAM 160GB HDD - Laptops & PCs

If I buy a wireless USB adapter will that work? What should I do? I desperately need this with internet access for when my studies start next week!


----------



## PixieGirl1 (Feb 3, 2011)

I made a little bit of progress but it only led to more confusion!! 

I messed around with my internet settings a little bit and was able to get the Wireless icon to display as Connected instead of having the little red x.

When I load up internet explorer I can type any internet address and it will actually come up with the title in the top bar above the address bar (for example, facebook.com comes up with "Welcome to Facebook - log in, signup or learn more" and ask.com says "Ask.com - What's Your Question?") this proves to me that my laptop is actually connecting and getting information from the internet.. BUT I get absolutely nothing on any page I try to connect to. No "failed to connect", just a blank white screen on every page. :normal:

I installed Firefox to see if that would display more, and its actually worse than Internet Explorer because that doesn't even come up with the title at the top, it just stays "loading" forever.


----------



## Melkijad (Sep 20, 2009)

It could be that you have wireless adapter set to power saving which (on Acer One at least) just makes it unusable. Go to Control Panel -> System -> click on Hardware tab and then Device Manager. There expand Network Adapters, right click on Atheros and Properties. On the opened window click Advanced tab and under "Property" find Power Save Mode. Set it to off.


----------



## mouradian (Feb 23, 2011)

I had the same problem. I updated the bios to the newest version and everything works fine now. when you update the bios, i went to the netbook D255e instead of D255 to get the bios off of the Acer website. Just open up the file folder, click on widows, then click on the PAV file and have it install the bios through windows. I have tried for 5 days to fix this with all other troubleshooting and this was the only thing that fixed it. I have 3 of the exact same netbook Acer Aspire One D255


----------



## eezzss1 (Apr 13, 2011)

mouradian said:


> I had the same problem. I updated the bios to the newest version and everything works fine now. when you update the bios, i went to the netbook D255e instead of D255 to get the bios off of the Acer website. Just open up the file folder, click on widows, then click on the PAV file and have it install the bios through windows. I have tried for 5 days to fix this with all other troubleshooting and this was the only thing that fixed it. I have 3 of the exact same netbook Acer Aspire One D255


Did you experience any issues when restarting the netbook after the bios flash? My netbook runs win xp, I downloaded bios version 3.15 and flashed the bios, everything seemed fine but now windows want start, I get the windows icon page but that’s it, it won’t go past that point, my netbook just keeps on restarting again and again.
Can anyone help?


----------



## superhero (May 1, 2011)

Melkijad said:


> It could be that you have wireless adapter set to power saving which (on Acer One at least) just makes it unusable. Go to Control Panel -> System -> click on Hardware tab and then Device Manager. There expand Network Adapters, right click on Atheros and Properties. On the opened window click Advanced tab and under "Property" find Power Save Mode. Set it to off.


it did work but you have to restart your laptop before it can work


----------

